# Txt Lit - A Very Short Story Competition



## Moonbat (Dec 21, 2010)

Txt Lit is a 154 character story competition that you enter by sending a txt message. I'm not sure how I found it, but I entered the November competition which had a 'fahrenheit 451' theme. the story had to begin with the phrase 'It was a pleasure to burn'. I am very pleased to say that I won!  Yay!

You can see my entry, complete with embarassing picture here

 txtlit.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=13&Itemid=28

I did try to advertise our very own 75 word story competition but they removed the website name and replaced it with 'another website'. I have to say that I was very surprised to win and although I am yet to receive my 'prize' it has encouraged me to continue writing and entering more competitions.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Moonbat. 

Very vivid, and in sow few words (although I doubt Parson will approve of the object of your tale, given his remarks in another thread).

Just shows what one (or, rather, what you and the other winning writers there) can do with so few words.


(And a valiant effort to advertise our little challenge. Someone will just have to work the site name into a winning/shortlisted entry. An acrostic, perhaps....)




And I was pleased to see the following on their home page:


> *NB* We love the English language and believe that it is so rich and dynamic that micro stories need never be written in the abbreviated language associated with mobile phones. Therefore, stories which contain phrases such as "wud b gr8 2CU B4 satrdy" (Would be great to see you before Saturday) will stand little chance of winning, unless its use is integral to the story.


----------



## The Judge (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations!  (And the so-called embarrassing picture is sweet!)


----------



## alchemist (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats! You certainly look surprised to win. 
And I don't think the content is the only thing Parson will find interesting there.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 21, 2010)

I suspect you're right, alchemist.









(You must have a nose for this sort of thing. )


----------



## sloweye (Dec 21, 2010)

Well done


----------



## Moonbat (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments. 

I assume you are alluding to my surname, its true I am a Parsons, and I do have a distinctive family nose, although it comes from my mother's side not my pops. 

The picture is cropped from a photo taken at my niece's birthday, the part that was cropped is her walking and looking very pleased with herself.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 21, 2010)

Actually, I wasn't making any sort of reference to your physical appearance, Moonbat (although now I've seen your second post, I can see how you might think that). If anything, my response to alchemist was meant to evoke a small but important part of the upcoming festivities.


----------



## alchemist (Dec 21, 2010)

I was talking about the name, assuming Ursa was talking about Parson and smoking. And I haven't a clue about your subsequent comment, Ursa. Argh!


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 21, 2010)

My original post _was_ referring to Parson's dislike of smoking, and I assumed, on reading _your_ post that you were referring to the similarity of Parson's username and Moonbat's RL name. In agreeing with you that Parson might find this interesting, I added that you must have a nose for such things (i.e. it was nothing to do with Moonbat's nose) and linking it to part of the anatomy of the Christmas turkey/chicken/goose, the Parson's Nose.

Simples!


----------



## alchemist (Dec 21, 2010)

Ah, we were of one mind until the turkey. Don't like turkeys.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 21, 2010)

We are still of one mind: neither do I**.









** - And they are probably not _that_ keen on being eaten.


----------



## Parson (Dec 22, 2010)

It's interesting to be the object of so much speculation, and so much of it wrong.  First, the story, I was so taken by the use of "hell" that I assumed that it was some sort of sadomasochist thing. For the life of me I couldn't decipher "packet." It wasn't until I read this thread that I realized "packet" was British for "pack" of cigarettes. --- Suddenly the story which before had made little sense, and I wondered how it could have won, became both crystal clear and nothing short of *brilliant. *

Well done indeed, Mr. Parsons... Hmmm, this might be the place to talk about my avatar's name, but I shall refrain. Let me just say that there is more to it than you might imagine.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 22, 2010)

Congratulations on your win, Moonbat.  A well-deserved victory!





(I find it interesting the way they urge everyone to link to their competition from other sites to increase their presence on Google, yet they edited out your reference to the Chronicles.  Apparently they've never heard of reciprocity.  I have half a mind to ... but no, I wouldn't want to deprive everyone of the chance to read your excellent story.)
.

.
.
.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 22, 2010)

HRaY! Nice one.
That looks like the Queen on a bad day above you, there...
Very nice.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 30, 2010)

Good to hear, Moonbat. 

And as they don't want to give a link to chronicles, I've removed your original link in order to keep with their own restrictive policy. Sauce for the goose.


----------

